

Ask HN: How many tech conferences a year do you go to? - GuiA

Does your company pay for them?<p>Does your company have a limit of conference days you can take?<p>Do you feel that your company is good/bad when it comes to letting their employees attend conferences?<p>How important of a factor is it to you?<p>Thanks for the input :)
======
genwin
Zero, I just skipped one yesterday, which would've been on my own time after
work. It's good when a company lets their employees attend them, assuming it's
not too pricey. They are of little importance to me as I think for me they are
an inefficient way to learn. I'd rather read the manual or watch the podcast
from the comfort of my home office.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Learning is not really the point of conferences though - meeting others is. I
have met some great folks at conferences, many people I know got jobs through
them.

------
tagabek
So far, local meetups have been an easy (and free) way for me to connect with
like-minded professionals. I have yet to attend any big conferences, but I
know that connections you might make can be priceless in the long run.

------
steventruong
One, maybe two. Self employed and self pay.

